# My Mozzarella Recipe



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Here is my current mozzarella recipe I have developed. I am consistently getting 1 # 9 ounces of mozzarella cheese and about 12 ounces of a ricotta cheese from the whey, from 2 gallons of milk.

I am interested in any suggestions for getting some salt into this cheese. I notice no salt is ever mentioned in any mozz recipe I have seen.

*Mozzarella cheese *made with 2 gallons of milk

*Ingredients:*

2 gallons milk; fresh, cold, raw goats milk

2 Â½ t. citric acid in Â½ cup cool water

Â½ t. liquid rennet in Â½ cup cool water

4 ounces yogurt

1/4th t. lipase in Â¼ cup cool water mixed up Â½ hour before use

*Procedure:*
Put milk in stock pot, double boiler set up.

Add yogurt and stir well

Dissolve citric acid in water and add to milk.

Add lipase to milk. Stir.

Heat milk to 88*F

Add rennet and stir for 10 seconds.

Set for 15 minutes to 45 minutes until clean break.

Cut curds into Â½ inch to 1 inch cubes and set for 10 to 15 minutes.

Drain curds into a cheese cloth lined colander over a pot to catch the whey. Hang for 15 min. to 1 hour.

Heat whey to 170*F and *add 1 T. salt*. Slice curd into 1 inch slices, put in hot whey, knead in whey, stretch curds until bright and shiny. Make a ball and put in bowl in ice water to cool.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

The 2 different methods for adding salt that I've seen, is to add salt as you are stretching ( I personally dislike this method for several reasons )And that of storing the balls of cheese in brine for a period of time..usually a couple of hours.


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

I've used this recipe: http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Mozzarella/MOZZARELLA_jn0.HTM twice so far and the salt is introduced in brine (1 Tbl salt/quart). It wasn't very salty for my taste, but then again fresh Mozzarella is supposed to be quite bland.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

The way I learned was to put the salt on the table in a pile and get the cheese nice and hot and knead the cheese on the salt, like you knead dough. For a two gallon recipe, I use 4+ teaspoons and it comes out nice and salty (the recipe says 3 tsp (1 Tbsp) but I switched to 4 slightly heaping teaspoons at the request of my husband - much better!)


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

There is an excellent recipe and picture instructions at http://www.cheesemaking.com/recipes/recipedetails.html
This has mozzarella and many other cheeses. Their mozzarella is very quick and simple (only about half and hour) and uses a gallon of milk. I still can't figure out the salting for this recipe though. I never seem to add enough, or at the right time.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

madness said:


> The way I learned was to put the salt on the table in a pile and get the cheese nice and hot and knead the cheese on the salt, like you knead dough. For a two gallon recipe, I use 4+ teaspoons and it comes out nice and salty (the recipe says 3 tsp (1 Tbsp) but I switched to 4 slightly heaping teaspoons at the request of my husband - much better!)



oh, this is too funny, I did almost this exact thing this morning with todays mozzarella! I had forgotten to put the tablespoon of salt in the whey, so I just sprinkled it on the cheese as I was kneading it. I knead the curds "in the air" above the hot whey...and just sprinkled it on...not really knowing how much salt was being lost in the whey when I put the cheese back in to heat. I just tasted it and it does taste better than any so far this season.

And I also forgot to give the directions for the *whey ricotta*:

Heat whey to 205*F.

Pour into cheesecloth bag and hang overnight. 

Package and refrigerate.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Is this a fresh type Mozzarella? I have such trouble with it.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

steff bugielski said:


> Is this a fresh type Mozzarella? I have such trouble with it.


This is a firm cheese, easy to cube, slice, and grate. When I grate it on my hand box grater, the cheese grates without smushing. I consider this a highly renneted cheese, 1/2 t. liquid rennet is a lot of rennet for 2 gallons of milk. I think this amount of rennet makes for a firm cheese.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes sadly I was hoping for a fresh mozzarella. I have tried so many times and it never works. I will keep trying.


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Steff, this is the recipe I'm going to try this week:FRESH MOZZARELLA FROM A GALLON OF MILK. He claims this one is more dependable than the other one of his I tried already.


----------

